# Sync causes LR CC to freeze....



## Darrin (May 14, 2016)

I did a reinstall and this problem still plagues me:

Everything works great until I want to Sync a few photos (in develop)....Sync window does not appear, LR CC freezes and nothing works until you force a shutdown and restart.

It just started one day in the middle of editing. No changes, etc...I figured the reinstall might take care of it but it's still doing it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 18, 2016)

Hi Darrin, welcome to the forum!  Sorry for the delay replying.

First port of call - have you tried the standard troubleshooting steps?  Standard Lightroom Troubleshooting Steps | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Darrin (May 18, 2016)

Thank you Victoria, but yes, most of those tips I did and then I even did an uninstall/reinstall of Lightroom through Creative Cloud...and it still does the same thing...so far I am having to run an old install of LR 5 and create new catalogs. Still no idea for getting the current version to Sync in Creative Cloud.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2016)

You definitely did the preferences reset one?  That's the most likely suspect.

Are you on the latest CC version?  You can check the exact dot number under Help menu > System Info.

And is the GPU checkbox in Preferences > Performance checked or unchecked?


----------

